# LA VIDA LOW ( documentary ) Teaser ONLINE to view!



## film_david (Apr 20, 2012)

Hey guys,

**** new teaser up - number 3 ****

http://www.davidreimers.com/lowteaser03.htm

because some had trouble viewing I switched over to the vimeo player. make sure you check it out! filming still in progress. much more to come!

first teaser up!!!

http://www.davidreimers.com/lowteaser01.htm

second teaser up!!!

http://www.davidreimers.com/lowteaser02.htm

David


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 5, 2006)

Looks gooduffin:


----------



## Mafioso1988 (Jul 6, 2011)

Can't wait! TTT


----------



## Courage (Feb 16, 2012)

film_david said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> here is a short teaser of the upcoming documentary LA VIDA LOW. Filming is still in progress, so footage is limited for now. But more to come. Enjoy!
> 
> ...


Say will this Documentary contain a project ride going from piece of scrap to Blvd. King? I'm assuming you're working with multiple clubs, If the possibility of actually recording a car restoration I think would be good to show just how much work and resources we put into our cars would be a nice addition. other then that Can't wait to see this. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rascal EPT (Feb 27, 2012)

Looks good homie:thumbsup:


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

looks good will watch


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

When is the estimated release for the video? Looking forward to see it...would really like to see some builds outside of California as well though...just my opinion.


----------



## HD-JESSE (Oct 16, 2010)

film_david said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> here is a short teaser of the upcoming documentary LA VIDA LOW. Filming is still in progress, so footage is limited for now. But more to come. Enjoy!
> 
> ...


Looking good cant wait to see it.


----------



## Reyes510 (Feb 16, 2010)

uffin::thumbsup:


----------



## film_david (Apr 20, 2012)

thx guys for all the compliments. I'm expecting to have this done by August. Unfortunately I wont have the chance or rather time to follow a build from scratch, cause as you all know this takes more than a few months... And also due to the budget I am working with I won't be able to go outside of Cali to do filming. Other than that, I know this one will be a strong documentary in the end. So stay tuned!


----------



## Courage (Feb 16, 2012)

film_david said:


> thx guys for all the compliments. I'm expecting to have this done by August. Unfortunately I wont have the chance or rather time to follow a build from scratch, cause as you all know this takes more than a few months... And also due to the budget I am working with I won't be able to go outside of Cali to do filming. Other than that, I know this one will be a strong documentary in the end. So stay tuned!


So is this just a L.A. Thing? or you gonna concentrate on all of Califas, L.A. always gets the spotlight, wouldn't mind seeing stuff coming outta cen or nor cal. Either way can't wait.


----------



## ct1458 (Nov 27, 2008)

Nice.

Reminds me of Sunday Driver. Looks like it will be good.


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup::yes:


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

Come to Chicago..


----------



## film_david (Apr 20, 2012)

thx guys... yes there will be filming up in the bay area as well, this is not just an LA thing but Cali focused.

I will keep you updated on the status.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2009)

Cant wait for it to come out how can we get it :thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

Very nice David, looking forward to seeing the whole thing!


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

:thumbsup: good talking to you on the phone David!


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

nice, it should be good when done :thumbsup:


----------



## film_david (Apr 20, 2012)

second teaser will be up soon..... stay tuned!


----------



## film_david (Apr 20, 2012)

ok here is the second teaser, check it out:

www.davidreimers.com/lowteaser02.htm

Enjoy!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

film_david said:


> ok here is the second teaser, check it out:
> 
> www.davidreimers.com/lowteaser02.htm
> 
> Enjoy!



:thumbsup: Cant wait til this flick comes out!


----------



## 53BOMBA (Nov 17, 2005)

this should be in DVD !!!


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## film_david (Apr 20, 2012)

thx guys, I am going to look into DVD distribution for this.... spread the word!


----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

film_david said:


> ok here is the second teaser, check it out:
> 
> www.davidreimers.com/lowteaser02.htm
> 
> Enjoy!


:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

TTT !


----------



## film_david (Apr 20, 2012)

back from overseas.... resuming filming... teaser 03 coming up soon!


----------



## Reyes510 (Feb 16, 2010)

film_david said:


> back from overseas.... resuming filming... teaser 03 coming up soon!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Cuban Dave (Feb 18, 2011)

film_david said:


> ok here is the second teaser, check it out:
> 
> www.davidreimers.com/lowteaser02.htm
> 
> Enjoy!


This looks like its gonna be some bad ass shit! Cant wait to see the whole thing.


----------



## Reyes510 (Feb 16, 2010)

film_david said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> here is a short teaser of the upcoming documentary LA VIDA LOW. Filming is still in progress, so footage is limited for now. But more to come. Enjoy!
> 
> ...


what's the name of that guy being interviewed?


----------



## film_david (Apr 20, 2012)

there is Joe Ray, Kita ( USO CC president ) and El Volo

more to come....


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

film_david said:


> there is Joe Ray, Kita ( USO CC president ) and El Volo
> 
> more to come....


Hurry up and release it already!! LOL


----------



## maximus63 (Aug 18, 2010)

ATM_LAunitic said:


> Hurry up and release it already!! LOL


x63:run:


----------



## Reyes510 (Feb 16, 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## film_david (Apr 20, 2012)

yeah, nice one!
[QUOT
E=Reyes510;15752555]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/QUOTE]


----------



## xxxxxxxxxFCCC (Jan 1, 2010)

film_david said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> here is a short teaser of the upcoming documentary LA VIDA LOW. Filming is still in progress, so footage is limited for now. But more to come. Enjoy!
> 
> ...


----------



## film_david (Apr 20, 2012)

filming and editing away... La Vida Low.
Stay tuned!


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

Hurry up and edit! :biggrin:

I can't wait to see it!


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

film_david said:


> filming and editing away... La Vida Low.
> Stay tuned!
> View attachment 514229


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CokeZero (Apr 16, 2012)

Looking forward to this. I'm sure someone would fly you out to film different locations. Maybe an idea for La Vida Low 2?


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

Firefly said:


> Hurry up and edit! :biggrin:
> 
> I can't wait to see it!


:yes:


----------



## film_david (Apr 20, 2012)

Whats up guys... I have switched to the vimeo player for the teasers on my website ( some folks couldnt play it back, had problems )

www.davidreimers.com/lowteaser01.htm

www.davidreimers.com/lowteaser02.htm

so make sure you check it out, if you havent or if you had trouble viewing it!

teaser 3 coming very soon! still in the process of filming. I'm gonna sit down with some really cool cats - so stay tuned.


----------



## film_david (Apr 20, 2012)

**** teaser number 3 is up ****

http://www.davidreimers.com/lowteaser03.htm

check it out!


----------



## Gus D (Jan 15, 2007)

cool story bro!:thumbsup:

I can't wait to see the final flick!!


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

Looks very cool!! Cant wait to see the whole movie!! Thanks for making something like this!!


----------



## film_david (Apr 20, 2012)

thx guys my pleasure! spread the word about this and keep the lowriding movement alive!

:thumbsup:


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

these teasers are killing me bro. can't wait to see the whole thing. I like how you made the music(motors) and the lifting of the car match....awesome!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## film_david (Apr 20, 2012)

thx caddyking! :thumbsup:



caddyking said:


> these teasers are killing me bro. can't wait to see the whole thing. I like how you made the music(motors) and the lifting of the car match....awesome!


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

film_david said:


> Whats up guys... I have switched to the vimeo player for the teasers on my website ( some folks couldnt play it back, had problems )
> 
> www.davidreimers.com/lowteaser.htm
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

caddyking said:


> these teasers are killing me bro. can't wait to see the whole thing. I like how you made the music(motors) and the lifting of the car match....awesome!


:yes:


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## film_david (Apr 20, 2012)

ttt keep checking back for updates guys


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

_*~TTT~*_


----------



## film_david (Apr 20, 2012)

I had the pleasure to interview Mister Cartoon for the documentary... and there'll be more people. Stay tuned!


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

This is what we need...looks good!!!


----------



## film_david (Apr 20, 2012)

Sam Torres interview completed for the documentary....









dont forget to check out the teasers!!!

www.davidreimers.com/lowteaser01.htm

www.davidreimers.com/lowteaser02.htm

www.davidreimers.com/lowteaser03.htm


----------



## Ruben64 (Jun 10, 2008)

David i bet if u can get this at the vineland drive in the city of industry we all will get in our low lows to go see it all at once.


----------



## film_david (Apr 20, 2012)

You know, I am actually going to look into this... once I have it finished.

And of course, everybody has to show up in low lows to show their support


----------



## maximus63 (Aug 18, 2010)

Sam Torres is good people :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Says it wont play in my phone.


----------



## film_david (Apr 20, 2012)

what phone u got? android?



KAKALAK said:


> Says it wont play in my phone.


----------



## Demonstr8 (Dec 19, 2008)

Looking forward to this coming out! Any new info about the release date?


----------



## film_david (Apr 20, 2012)

I dont have a release date, but it should be finished in September. I will wrap up filming here in the next two weeks.



Demonstr8 said:


> Looking forward to this coming out! Any new info about the release date?


Danny D took time to sit down with me... a great guy and amazing artist!


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

REALLY COOL TOPIC! :thumbsup:


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

awesome! :thumbsup: cant wait! great work so far!


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## film_david (Apr 20, 2012)

whats up homies!

I just started a facebook page for LA VIDA LOW:

www.facebook.com/lavidalow

go check it out and like it. this will keep you informed on the progress of the documentary with little sneak peaks and sound bites coming up.

im in the middle of editing this piece together while wrapping up the final shoots.

also be on the lockout for another teaser coming up and a little feature/ profile...

stay tuned!


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

film_david said:


> whats up homies!
> 
> I just started a facebook page for LA VIDA LOW:
> 
> ...



:drama:


----------



## maximus63 (Aug 18, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## Chino_1 (Aug 9, 2006)

film_david said:


> second teaser will be up soon..... stay tuned!


Fix it already :twak:!!


----------



## asasyn (Feb 7, 2011)

When's this fucking thing gonna be out!!!


----------



## 93flee (Aug 29, 2012)

TTT


----------



## film_david (Apr 20, 2012)

in the lab going strong in this.... will be ready soon guys!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

Looking forward to it:thumbsup:


----------



## film_david (Apr 20, 2012)

hey guys.... here's a little snippet/ sneak peak for La Vida Low.

Mister Cartoon on his passion for lowriding....

http://www.davidreimers.com/lowpromo01.htm

if you are on facebook, make sure to like the La Vida Low page to stay updated:

www.facebook.com/LaVidaLow

stay low and slow!


----------



## romero13 (Oct 24, 2005)

Just like it on bookface cant wait to see it :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Ruben64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Just saw the Cartoon trailer, Damn!!!!! Your killing us with the teasers David!


----------



## film_david (Apr 20, 2012)

romero13 said:


> Just like it on bookface cant wait to see it :thumbsup::thumbsup:


thanks bro! thats what we need. support the lowrider movement, support La Vida Low!

i will make sure to feed u guys with snippets/ teasers so u can sprea the word.


----------



## Rag Ryda (Sep 5, 2010)

film_david said:


> hey guys.... here's a little snippet/ sneak peak for La Vida Low.
> 
> Mister Cartoon on his passion for lowriding....
> 
> ...


all snippets/promo's are lookin hott! :thumbsup:


----------



## WA_TRD_83 (Aug 16, 2007)

hey David
Are you still looking to distribute on DVD once its all done??
I'm sure the guys lowriding down under would eat this up!
Looks the goods bro

Damo


----------



## film_david (Apr 20, 2012)

thanks so much guys.... Im on this to make sure it will be worth every one's time....

I am looking into getting it distributed on TV overseas.... so the DVD thing is still in discussion.

Of course you guys will be filled in with all the info...

keep supporting the movement!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

film_david said:


> hey guys.... here's a little snippet/ sneak peak for La Vida Low.
> 
> Mister Cartoon on his passion for lowriding....
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## romero13 (Oct 24, 2005)

film_david said:


> thanks bro! thats what we need. support the lowrider movement, support La Vida Low!
> 
> i will make sure to feed u guys with snippets/ teasers so u can sprea the word.


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

Goose Bumps bro!!! DAMN I CANT WAIT TO SEE IT!!!!


----------



## film_david (Apr 20, 2012)

good looking out everybody! :thumbsup:









facebook.com/LaVidaLow


----------



## lenny the hustla (Oct 11, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## film_david (Apr 20, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OG_HOODLUM (Nov 24, 2008)

My 1st thought was "badass" 2nd "amazing" 3rd "awesome" 4th "we need this" 5th "i wanna be in it" lol 6th "only 8-9 likes?"
Ive been waiting for something like this for along time i like what youve done alot ive always wanted to watch a "american hoppers" tv show, i used to say this years ago when i had a shop but never was able to get it past a thought
Youve done it homie! This needs to be marketed to the right people!!! Love it! 
Another spinet? Maybe? goodluck


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

I fell like a junkie, I need more!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

HOPPOS IS PROUD TO BE ABLE TO HAVE A PART IN THIS VIDEO!! SEE U THIS WEEK!!
(909) 923 5553


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Well, banners look tasty as fuck. Too bad i cant wach any teaser either on my fone or at work, as blockin filters stop the videos from showin 

What sorta plug in do i need to d-load to be able to watch'em on my mobile? yeah, no computer at home.

Also David, did you manage to meet any of the ogs i tried to put you in contact with? not that it matters really. Seems you did amazing anyway.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Can't wait to see it all done David it was nice meeting you and doing an interview with you at the la super show


----------



## Gmonte79 (Jul 28, 2012)

Good luck ese


----------



## film_david (Apr 20, 2012)

thx so much guys! 

I've always felt the same way. there has to be a show about low lows like there are about choppers, custom cars, etc... so yeah Im trying to get some doors with this open. hopefully. your support has been amazing. dudes, no matter who they are, have always been down to give me and my camera some time with them.

@OG_HOODLUM: thx bro, im trying to not stop here... so La Vida Low 2 might be happening...
@DKM_ATX: just keep checking back here and especially on facebook.com/lavidalow
@HYDRO909: Im proud that you guys give me some of your precious time to share your knowledge and passion for what u do! Thx Hoppo's!
@dogbonekustoms: what type of phone are u using? and thx for the support bro!
@westcoastlowrider: great meeting u too at the show brother :thumbsup:


----------



## OG_HOODLUM (Nov 24, 2008)

Keep up the awsome work david lets see this thing make it to millions of living rooms!!! I truly believe it can happen


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Cheapo nokia, N53 or sumthing, using Opera browser.


----------



## film_david (Apr 20, 2012)

Thx OG_HOODLUM  let's make it happen!

@dogbonekustoms: hmmm, sounds like the phone is not capable for this type of stuff. are u on facebook? would u be able to see them there?


----------



## OG_HOODLUM (Nov 24, 2008)

Is there a part 4 ready yet? Lol


----------



## OG_HOODLUM (Nov 24, 2008)

TtT


----------



## OG_HOODLUM (Nov 24, 2008)

Keep this topic on top till its finished


----------



## film_david (Apr 20, 2012)

Part 4 coming soon... just been swamped with another project, but will be back on this next week.

Much props OG_HOODLUM for bumpin this thread! :thumbsup:


----------



## WA_TRD_83 (Aug 16, 2007)

I love the quote posted on FB by Mister Cartoon :thumbsup: :biggrin:

Damo


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

film_david said:


> thx so much guys!
> 
> I've always felt the same way. there has to be a show about low lows like there are about choppers, custom cars, etc... so yeah Im trying to get some doors with this open. hopefully. your support has been amazing. dudes, no matter who they are, have always been down to give me and my camera some time with them.
> 
> ...



If that happens , let me know what we need to do to get you out to Colorado to show you the scene out here


----------



## film_david (Apr 20, 2012)

@WA_TRD_83: thx bro! yeah Cartoon was in point with that one :thumbsup:
@BigCeez: oh yeah , definitely! I appreciate your support bro. always good to have connects :thumbsup:


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)




----------



## OG_HOODLUM (Nov 24, 2008)

Back on top!


----------



## film_david (Apr 20, 2012)

whats up guys.... new teaser up! keep spreading the word and make sure to hit up facebook.com/lavidalow and like the page to get updates!

La Vida Low Teaser 4:

https://vimeo.com/53700191

http://www.davidreimers.com/lowteaser04.htm


----------



## Rag Ryda (Sep 5, 2010)

film_david said:


> whats up guys.... new teaser up! keep spreading the word and make sure to hit up facebook.com/lavidalow and like the page to get updates!
> 
> La Vida Low Teaser 4:
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## hueyblack (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm looking forward to see it. Two thumbs up for it.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:thumbsup: great start!!!


----------



## Lo pab 77 (Jul 28, 2011)

Another great lil tease. Keep them comin.


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

Too much joe ray talking!!! Lol great job though


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## film_david (Apr 20, 2012)

thx guys. keep coming with the comments. :thumbsup:

and please share this and spread the word.


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

WOW, looks great so far!!! We gotta wait till august, awww man. You should see my KNIGHT RIDER edition lowrider. Click on my threads and check it out :thumbsup:


----------



## MAINLAND CAPRICE (Feb 21, 2011)

Looks awesome!!! Shits killing me, can't wait to kick the wife and kids out for the night and watch it a couple times, got a ball park release date?


----------



## film_david (Apr 20, 2012)

:thumbsup: Thanks guys!

ball park release date? early next year... its like a serious build, it takes more time than anticipated.


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Lookin good David, loved the sneak peeks :thumbsup:


----------



## film_david (Apr 20, 2012)

westcoastlowrider said:


> Lookin good David, loved the sneak peeks :thumbsup:


Thx bro... been checking out your 59 build. Looking good, looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

film_david said:


> :thumbsup: Thanks guys!
> 
> ball park release date? early next year... its like a serious build, it takes more time than anticipated.
> 
> View attachment 574565


My High Chef My USO


----------



## film_david (Apr 20, 2012)

whats up guys.... wrapping up editing on a segment on Rey's 59 Christine build, which you can also find in the project section here on LIL

make sure you share the teasers and like the facebook page

www.facebook.com/lavidalow


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## Big Papi (Aug 19, 2005)

Looks good. I can't wait for the release date. :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

DAMMM HOMIE,HOPE IT COMES OUT SOONER THAN EXPECTED,WATCHIN THE TV RIGHT NOW,WIFES SWAP IS ON ,N ITS A "LOWRIDING FAMILY",ITS STRAIGHT OUT MAKIN THE LOWRIDING COMUNITTY LOOK LIKE ,...DAMMM THEY AINT NO WORDS FOR IT:facepalm:,HOW THIS FOOL N HIS WIFE DEPICT HOW LOWRIDERS LIVE,NOMAMES.....
SHOWIN CHICHIS,COME ON:twak:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

SORRY IF ITS A REPOST,DIDNT MEAN TO RUIN YOUR TOPIC HOMIE....


----------



## film_david (Apr 20, 2012)

66wita6 said:


> SORRY IF ITS A REPOST,DIDNT MEAN TO RUIN YOUR TOPIC HOMIE....


hey no worries man... keep the comments coming


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Finally seen them man. Got a new puter that let me!
Amazing stuff, everything is spot on, photography, music, cut. Youre a pro and it shows. Cant wait to see the whole thing.
Just one note, needs more old school rides


----------



## film_david (Apr 20, 2012)

thx homie! glad u were finally able to watch them. happy to hear to enjoy them. thx a lot for the support bro!

and I will take note of what you said :thumbsup:



dogbonekustoms said:


> Finally seen them man. Got a new puter that let me!
> Amazing stuff, everything is spot on, photography, music, cut. Youre a pro and it shows. Cant wait to see the whole thing.
> Just one note, needs more old school rides


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Good job. I can't WAIT to buy the DVD.


----------



## film_david (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## OG_HOODLUM (Nov 24, 2008)

Keep em comin david i like how kita says "you dont gotta be hard to be a lowrider" in #4 teaser 
But its sure is hard waiting for a lowrider.... lol no pressure lol we need a premiere date homie lol

Can i pre-order?


----------



## film_david (Apr 20, 2012)

thx OG_HOOLDUM, yeah Kita is a real cool dude. so much love that guy 

once we will be ready, we are going to accept orders... but you'll be first to find here!


----------



## WA_TRD_83 (Aug 16, 2007)

film_david said:


> thx OG_HOOLDUM, yeah Kita is a real cool dude. so much love that guy
> 
> once we will be ready, we are going to accept orders... but you'll be first to find here!
> 
> View attachment 583954


Hey David
will you consider sending a few across the ocean down under? I can take a bulk order and then distribute them around so you don't have to ship them all individually

Damo


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

TTT can't wait to see the actual full video(s). :thumbsup:


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

66wita6 said:


> DAMMM HOMIE,HOPE IT COMES OUT SOONER THAN EXPECTED,WATCHIN THE TV RIGHT NOW,WIFES SWAP IS ON ,N ITS A "LOWRIDING FAMILY",ITS STRAIGHT OUT MAKIN THE LOWRIDING COMUNITTY LOOK LIKE ,...DAMMM THEY AINT NO WORDS FOR IT:facepalm:,HOW THIS FOOL N HIS WIFE DEPICT HOW LOWRIDERS LIVE,NOMAMES.....
> SHOWIN CHICHIS,COME ON:twak:


Found it on youtube lol.. 

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=TQeHLNzwpNY&desktop_uri=/watch?v=TQeHLNzwpNY


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

TORONTO said:


> Found it on youtube lol..
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=TQeHLNzwpNY&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DTQeHLNzwpNY


Perfect of example of media making lowriders look like shit once again. THAT SHITS WRONG!!!


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

Hernan said:


> Perfect of example of media making lowriders look like shit once again. THAT SHITS WRONG!!!


Agreed... So gay, lol.


----------



## film_david (Apr 20, 2012)

WA_TRD_83 said:


> Hey David
> will you consider sending a few across the ocean down under? I can take a bulk order and then distribute them around so you don't have to ship them all individually
> 
> Damo


thx WA_TRD_83: once the show is ready I will check with our production company how they would like to handle distribution and if this could be an option?

thanks for the help!

happy new year every one!

time to finish this puppy.... a real trailer is coming soon! the end is near.... spring's coming.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

film_david said:


> thx WA_TRD_83: once the show is ready I will check with our production company how they would like to handle distribution and if this could be an option?
> 
> thanks for the help!
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## film_david (Apr 20, 2012)

Whittier Blvd.








working hard to finish.... editing away. new year, new computer, new editing program, will take some adjustments, but in the end it will help with the workflow.

www.facebook.com/lavidalow


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

TTT for the most anticipated Lowrider Documentary!!


----------



## film_david (Apr 20, 2012)

thx ciscosfc!

happy friday every one!


----------



## Tripps (Mar 28, 2012)

IS IT GOING TO COME OUT IN DVD


----------



## film_david (Apr 20, 2012)

@ Tripps: once we have DVD distribution figured out, you guys will find out here first.









been working hard on the final touches of the edit, still some pick up shots that I have to get.... new trailer coming soon. stay tuned!


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## film_david (Apr 20, 2012)

next week new trailer coming! stay tuned!


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

film_david said:


> next week new trailer coming! stay tuned!
> View attachment 598465


 Can wait till next week!!!!


----------



## film_david (Apr 20, 2012)

thx ImpalasMagazine. I'll give u a ring this week bro!


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

Hernan said:


> TTT can't wait to see the actual full video(s). :thumbsup:


X2 ! :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt for the homie David


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

TTT....


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

TTT for the homie! .. Man! Every time I watch these trailers, gets me all pumped up! .. Can't wait to see the final product David!! :thumbsup:


----------



## film_david (Apr 20, 2012)

thx guys for the support! much appreciated.

there is going to be a new teaser coming this afternoon. make sure u check it out!

right here, not just on Facebook :thumbsup:


----------



## film_david (Apr 20, 2012)

Alright, fresh new teaser is up and ready to view. Enjoy and stay tuned. Official trailer is coming soon. Film is damn near close to being finished.


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

Bad Ass...... David....


----------



## film_david (Apr 20, 2012)

thx Mark, glad u like it! See u tomorrow!



ImpalasMagazine said:


> Bad Ass...... David....


----------



## fatboy209 (Jul 31, 2010)

film_david said:


> Alright, fresh new teaser is up and ready to view. Enjoy and stay tuned. Official trailer is coming soon. Film is damn near close to being finished.



Can't wait!!!!


----------



## Tripps (Mar 28, 2012)

cant wait until its out


----------



## Rag Ryda (Sep 5, 2010)

film_david said:


> Alright, fresh new teaser is up and ready to view. Enjoy and stay tuned. Official trailer is coming soon. Film is damn near close to being finished.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lo pab 77 (Jul 28, 2011)

film_david said:


> Alright, fresh new teaser is up and ready to view. Enjoy and stay tuned. Official trailer is coming soon. Film is damn near close to being finished.


Love these teaser man! Can't wait for this to drop.


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

This is gunna be the video to have forever!!Can wait!!


----------



## film_david (Apr 20, 2012)

USO-ORLANDO said:


> This is gunna be the video to have forever!!Can wait!!


thx Uso for the love and support!


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

How's it going? Love the teasers and also can't wait for the finished product.

Just a quick question, a hand full of people were asking if I had heard that you were gonna b filming in San Jose yesterday. I hadn't and asked a few people I know from other clubs and they hadn't.

I checked on this topIc and saw nothing to that affect or on the show And events topic .

Just wondering , was there a shoot here yesterday? And if so, why was it not put out there so more clubs and riders knew about it and givin the chance to roll out n represent?

Not trying to attack you, just wondering.

For all I know, location could have been too small, didn't want to get harrassed or shut down by p.d., or could have just been a quick little follow up shoot. like I said, I don't know, just asking to see if myself and some fellow riders missed out on an opportunity to be a part of what looks to b a great film. 


Thanks for your time. Keep up the good work and again, I look forward to the finished project.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

gotta questiom, when this film-doc comes out,about how long is it gonna be? only 1 film or a part 2? thanks in advance.


----------



## film_david (Apr 20, 2012)

poppa68_KI_4life said:


> How's it going? Love the teasers and also can't wait for the finished product.
> 
> Just a quick question, a hand full of people were asking if I had heard that you were gonna b filming in San Jose yesterday. I hadn't and asked a few people I know from other clubs and they hadn't.
> 
> ...


thx poppa68_KI_4life, I appreciate your comment... yes primarily the reason we kept it small for yesterday was the fact that I can only give so many cars serious attention during a filming session. Plus I wanted a few shots done at Story and King, and well you know with the whole no crusing zone, we didnt want to cause too much attention and then maybe the police will step in. I didnt want to risk that, especially when I am hanging half way out of the car with a camera 

Plus this film does not focus on CCs. the clubs are mentioned as part of the lowrider scene. But the documentary is primarily directed at an international audience, cause they dont know a lot about lowriding. They will get a feel for the culture, the cars, a bit of the history, and California as a mecca for lowriding. Car clubs would be something too specific for the first installment of this.

Now if there is going to be a second part? I hope so. It depends on if this project will get picked up for broadcast basically.

I do appreciate you asking though. I love how much attention La Vida Low has been getting thru LIL, facebook, etc...

I am almost done filming. If there is any more driving shots I need of cars, I will sure post it up here.

Thanks a lot guys!


----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)

I cant wait to see it!!!


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

Thanks for answering.


So who was invited to this shoot and how were they chosen?

Didn't really mean that car clubs should be the attention but just informed as well as solo riders just to bring some cars out and show how our town rides. 

So I guess my question would be, so this was only for solo riders than, by invite only?


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

:squint:


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

film_david said:


> Alright, fresh new teaser is up and ready to view. Enjoy and stay tuned. Official trailer is coming soon. Film is damn near close to being finished.


CAN'T WAIT! BEEN FOLLOWING ON FACEBOOK! :thumbsup:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

David it was nice meeting you in San Jose this weekend. Thanks for letting me be apart of this documentary. Hope you got all you needed. I have some pics I will post up.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

David in action.


----------



## film_david (Apr 20, 2012)

poppa68_KI_4life said:


> Thanks for answering.
> 
> 
> So who was invited to this shoot and how were they chosen?
> ...


I have a contact at Impalas Magzine, who knows a bunch of people. Solo and CC riders. My focus was to get a good variety of cars to show different cars, colors, styles, etc...

that is my one and only attribute I really care for when filming driving shots. I don't discriminate . I appreciate every one's time.

I hope you are just excited about the film as I am getting. It is gonna be a real cool flick that I feel will reflect the lowriding community in a very cool and positive light.

In the near future, I am planning to hopefully do a premiere at a local drive in movie place here in SJ and down in LA, so people can come out with their low lows and enjoy the film together. I am looking into this at this time.


----------



## film_david (Apr 20, 2012)

64Rag said:


> David it was nice meeting you in San Jose this weekend. Thanks for letting me be apart of this documentary. Hope you got all you needed. I have some pics I will post up.


What up Raj, thanks for coming out Saturday. It was great meeting you bro. Thanks for the pics. Stay tuned :thumbsup:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

film_david said:


> What up Raj, thanks for coming out Saturday. It was great meeting you bro. Thanks for the pics. Stay tuned :thumbsup:



Your welcome David and also you are doing a great job on capturing the lowrider lifestyle. I'm sure the finish product will be a hit with everyone.


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks for the outstanding teasers.

Moglich diese Film sollte im Deutschland ein ganz grosse hit. Probably be a big hit in Japan too.


----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)

64Rag said:


> View attachment 604226


 Your car is looking good Raj


----------



## film_david (Apr 20, 2012)

64Rag said:


> Your welcome David and also you are doing a great job on capturing the lowrider lifestyle. I'm sure the finish product will be a hit with everyone.


Thx Caballo! Hoffentlich auch in Deutschland  Happy to hear you enjoy the teasers... make sure you like the page on Facebook for updates and stuff.


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

film_david said:


> Alright, fresh new teaser is up and ready to view. Enjoy and stay tuned. Official trailer is coming soon. Film is damn near close to being finished.


Lookin Good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## film_david (Apr 20, 2012)

westcoastlowrider said:


> Lookin Good bro :thumbsup:


thx bro, looking forward to new pics from your 59


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

film_david said:


> Alright, fresh new teaser is up and ready to view. Enjoy and stay tuned. Official trailer is coming soon. Film is damn near close to being finished.


:thumbsup:


----------



## pajaro (Oct 16, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Looks good. Can't wait to see it


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

Looks like its goin to be a really good vid keep it up


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Wo geight?
Wo kummst du her?


----------



## film_david (Apr 20, 2012)

born and raised in Hamburg, Germany



lowdeville said:


> Wo geight?
> Wo kummst du her?


thx guys!


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

film_david said:


> born and raised in Hamburg, Germany
> 
> 
> 
> thx guys!


My great grandfather was a Reimer,he was first generation to Immigrate to Canada on my dad's side of the family.
Been following this thread for awhile,can't wait to see the final product,great work!


----------



## film_david (Apr 20, 2012)

lowdeville said:


> My great grandfather was a Reimer,he was first generation to Immigrate to Canada on my dad's side of the family.
> Been following this thread for awhile,can't wait to see the final product,great work!


wow thats pretty interesting! who knows maybe there is a connection? thx for sharing and happy to hear to dig the teasers! :thumbsup:


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

This is a must see I can't wait


----------



## Boxx'd Out 87 (Jan 13, 2011)

when is this post to come out and is it goin to be on tv, dvd oh n how much if on dvd n how can i get a copy?????


----------



## 19jaquez84 (Mar 27, 2009)

looks awesome.:h5:


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

I would definitely like to purchase a copy. Please let us know how we can support this project..


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

Thanks David


----------



## film_david (Apr 20, 2012)

thx guys for all your support. I dont have a release date for the DVD yet. We will try to get it on TV first.

I am also looking into doing a premiere screening at a drive in up in San Jose and one down in LA. I am looking into that right now.

Would love to have all kinds of people come out with their lowlows and enjoy the film together.

Would u gusy be interested in something like that? Let me know, so I can feel what the response is for putting up something like that. :thumbsup:

@SJDEUCE: ur welcome bro. good times with you and your family!


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

cant wait to see it..


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

Cant wait for this dvd


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

Gotta come down to miami and film some homie, video looks bad ass do far - keep it up


film_david said:


> thx guys for all your support. I dont have a release date for the DVD yet. We will try to get it on TV first.
> 
> I am also looking into doing a premiere screening at a drive in up in San Jose and one down in LA. I am looking into that right now.
> 
> ...


----------



## film_david (Apr 20, 2012)

thanks so much guys.... updates coming soon


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

Cant wait to watch this


----------



## film_david (Apr 20, 2012)

the facebook page just cracked 5000 likes!! thx a lot for the support and keep spreading the word! :thumbsup:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

film_david said:


> thx guys for all your support. I dont have a release date for the DVD yet. We will try to get it on TV first.
> 
> I am also looking into doing a premiere screening at a drive in up in San Jose and one down in LA. I am looking into that right now.
> 
> ...


T T T !!!


----------



## film_david (Apr 20, 2012)

thx homie FoolishinVegas!!! great times with you in Vegas. thx for driving my wife and I around town in your beautiful 59 Impala! cant wait for the next vegas trip 









update La Vida low:

I am currently working on graphics and color correction. Im done filming and editing. my homie is finishing up scoring the music. the end is near!!! :run:


----------



## Lo pab 77 (Jul 28, 2011)

film_david said:


> thx homie FoolishinVegas!!! great times with you in Vegas. thx for driving my wife and I around town in your beautiful 59 Impala! cant wait for the next vegas trip
> 
> View attachment 616320
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## maximus63 (Aug 18, 2010)

:run:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

update La Vida low:

I am currently working on graphics and color correction. Im done filming and editing. my homie is finishing up scoring the music. the end is near!!! :run:[/QUOTE]

Cant wait,hno:


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

Please post a link to buy the DVD (when you're ready).

It would be nice to see the people I enjoy reading their posts on this website, so I can finally match their faces to their screen names.


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

film_david said:


> thx homie FoolishinVegas!!! great times with you in Vegas. thx for driving my wife and I around town in your beautiful 59 Impala! cant wait for the next vegas trip
> 
> View attachment 616320
> 
> ...



Isn't that a 58 ?



Any luck nailing down a drive-in night for the big showing


----------



## film_david (Apr 20, 2012)

whats up guys...so far I dont have a screening date. but im on it. when I have a website for DVD distribution, you will find out here first...

thanks for all the support! :thumbsup:


----------



## film_david (Apr 20, 2012)

Post Production bump for LA VIDA LOW...


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

TTT FOR A DAVID


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

TTT CANT WAIT ITS FINISHED


----------



## Fleetwood Slim (Oct 18, 2012)

I want to see this


----------



## film_david (Apr 20, 2012)

sorry for the lack of updates... I am currently caught up in another project for the next couple weeks.

but first edit for approval in the books. I'm waiting for final changes and will finalize it then.

It's a process that takes time, but I am not gonna cut corners...

:x:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

THATS GOING TO B A COOL DVD CANT WAIT TO SEE IT ALL 
SEEN LITTLE CLIPS HERE AND THERE ON FB 
:thumbsup:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

film_david said:


> thx homie FoolishinVegas!!! great times with you in Vegas. thx for driving my wife and I around town in your beautiful 59 Impala! cant wait for the next vegas trip
> 
> 
> :run:


.. Any time brother!! can't wait to do it again!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

_*~TTT~*_


----------



## BraveHart77 (Apr 5, 2013)

I NEED this movie in my collection. I've seen all the trailers several times and this seems to be a well put together documentary I believe all lowriders been waiting for! And definitely get more people interested in our world. I'm hoping this leads to more major lowrider productions movies, shows and especially a new and improved game! TTT La Vida Low


----------



## film_david (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks so much Braveheart. I'm definitely hoping to shed more light onto the lowriding culture with this film. I appreciate your comments bro.

Right now, I am still caught up in another project for another week or so. Once that is done, I will get back on finishing this puppy. Just minor tweaks and will look into screening dates for drive in theater premieres. Coming soon near you! :thumbsup:



BraveHart77 said:


> I NEED this movie in my collection. I've seen all the trailers several times and this seems to be a well put together documentary I believe all lowriders been waiting for! And definitely get more people interested in our world. I'm hoping this leads to more major lowrider productions movies, shows and especially a new and improved game! TTT La Vida Low


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

film_david said:


> Thanks so much Braveheart. I'm definitely hoping to shed more light onto the lowriding culture with this film. I appreciate your comments bro.
> 
> Right now, I am still caught up in another project for another week or so. Once that is done, I will get back on finishing this puppy. Just minor tweaks and will look into screening dates for drive in theater premieres. Coming soon near you! :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Courage (Feb 16, 2012)

Yo man when this gonna be released?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

:inout:


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

Where he go


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Ttt,


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

Where's the movie bro?


----------



## vamps (May 6, 2008)

should be good........................:drama:


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

did he died?


----------



## film_david (Apr 20, 2012)

whats up guys.... sorry for the lack of updates, but I have been still heavily involved in another project that I need to take care of.

I will be getting back on LVL this week. This project has been like a car build, taking longer than expected but will be worth it.

Stay tuned for release infos. Like I said, I am looking into movie drive in screenings in San Jose and LA. We will try to put it on TV. That will take a bit, and once it has been broadcast then we will go into DVD or online release.

So please be patient. This is not your typical street video and we wanna put it out there so people who are usually not involved with lowriding will watch and learn about this lifestyle.

Thanks guys!


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

:drama:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

film_david said:


> whats up guys.... sorry for the lack of updates, but I have been still heavily involved in another project that I need to take care of.
> 
> I will be getting back on LVL this week. This project has been like a car build, taking longer than expected but will be worth it.
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## SJRaider18 (Sep 1, 2010)

Looks like there was an appearance at blvd nights in san jo


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

let me know when I can download it for free


Thank you, MM


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

T shirt rider thread.


----------



## Mr. Scotty (Apr 4, 2013)

no Brothers??????????????


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

Is this ever gonna get done. All the hype is starting to die.


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

Mr. Scotty said:


> no Brothers??????????????


:dunno: i wondered too


----------



## asasyn (Feb 7, 2011)

This isn't one of those projects that never gets done is it?


----------



## maximus63 (Aug 18, 2010)

:dunno:


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Ttt,?,


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

Mr. Scotty said:


> no Brothers??????????????


didnt wanna say anything but thats exactly what I was thinkin


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

film_david said:


> whats up guys.... sorry for the lack of updates, but I have been still heavily involved in another project that I need to take care of.
> 
> I will be getting back on LVL this week. This project has been like a car build, taking longer than expected but will be worth it.
> 
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

I see what u sayin Vegas but its been a whole minute with no updates....I'm just sayin


----------



## film_david (Apr 20, 2012)

Sorry guys for the lack of updates. 

As I tried to explain earlier this isn't just a street video. Release and distribution take time and negotiation. And I can't put it on DVD before it sells.

Trust me I am getting impatient to show it too, but since we are dealing with a low budget production that aims high, it is a process of putting it out there.

The film is done. Now it's on to the next step.

And I will promise, you guys will get to see it. I put too much work and heart in this for not to be seen.

Thanks for continued support!

David


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

film_david said:


> Sorry guys for the lack of updates.
> 
> As I tried to explain earlier this isn't just a street video. Release and distribution take time and negotiation. And I can't put it on DVD before it sells.
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

:run:


----------



## SJRaider18 (Sep 1, 2010)

To the top


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

TTT


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

This the last bump I'm giving this guy...anybody know what's up with the film?


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

Literally 5 posts above yours...


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

ttt,:dunno::thumbsdown:


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

I saw that retard. I was wondering cuz its been 3 weeks since that update and a few before that one. So answer the question or shit your vagina


----------



## BraveHart77 (Apr 5, 2013)

Where is this movie Takin Too Long


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

think he moved backnto Germany


----------



## film_david (Apr 20, 2012)

I didn't move back to Germany. Still here in Cali. uffin:

what I can do in the next couple weeks is put up a password protected video with La Vida Low on my website, a Lay It Low exclusive, that I will keep up for about a week.

So people on here can get to watch it. After that week, I will take it down.

Let me know, then I would follow with more info on this.


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

Yes please!


----------



## film_david (Apr 20, 2012)

ok guys. keep it coming.

So I know I wont be doing this only for five guys.


----------



## Pelon 68 (Mar 12, 2012)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

_*TTT *_FOR DAVID


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Yesir


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Hell yeah!


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

:drama:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

TTT


----------



## SJRaider18 (Sep 1, 2010)

Got my popcorn ready too


----------



## film_david (Apr 20, 2012)

thx guys!

within a week or two I will have it up. 

before that, I will post dates and password on here. so make sure u wont forget 

until then keep it coming!


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Count me in :thumbsup:


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

When you spend every free moment thinking about what you can do for "lowriding" ........that's a true Lowrider...Great promos


----------



## maximus63 (Aug 18, 2010)

put that password up !


----------



## WA_TRD_83 (Aug 16, 2007)

yup - keen to see it all come together David! :thumbsup:

:drama:


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

TTT


----------



## JOHN818 (Jul 25, 2009)

Can't wait to see it!!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

CANT WAIT DAVID YOU THE MAN


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

:thumbsup::drama:


----------



## film_david (Apr 20, 2012)

For sure guys, cant wait to hear what you guys think. 

Next week I will post date and password for this pre screening lay it low special.


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

film_david said:


> For sure guys, cant wait to hear what you guys think.
> 
> Next week I will post date and password for this pre screening lay it low special.


:h5:


----------



## film_david (Apr 20, 2012)

And also, many of you have probably read or heard about it on here:

Kita's family is going through rough times right now. And Kita has been such a tremendous part of La Vida Low.

http://www.youcaring.com/medical-fundraiser/help-kita-lealao-in-his-road-to-recovery/72997


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

film_david said:


> And also, many of you have probably read or heard about it on here:
> 
> Kita's family is going through rough times right now. And Kita has been such a tremendous part of La Vida Low.
> 
> http://www.youcaring.com/medical-fundraiser/help-kita-lealao-in-his-road-to-recovery/72997


Yes, I think we ALL want to see what Kita says in your movie. Now more than ever. I got major Luv for Kita! I donated too!


----------



## BraveHart77 (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm ready!!!!!


----------



## silent7905 (Mar 5, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Mar64ss (Jan 26, 2012)

film_david said:


> For sure guys, cant wait to hear what you guys think.
> 
> Next week I will post date and password for this pre screening lay it low special.


:thumbsup:


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

:inout:


----------



## film_david (Apr 20, 2012)

Alright guys, this week link and password for video will be up.

Probably late thursday I will have it up. before the weekend for sure.


----------



## BraveHart77 (Apr 5, 2013)

YESSIR!!!!!! Been checkin everyday lol


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

film_david said:


> Alright guys, this week link and password for video will be up.
> 
> Probably late thursday I will have it up. before the weekend for sure.


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SJRaider18 (Sep 1, 2010)

Yeaahhh!


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

film_david said:


> And also, many of you have probably read or heard about it on here:
> 
> Kita's family is going through rough times right now. And Kita has been such a tremendous part of La Vida Low.
> 
> http://www.youcaring.com/medical-fundraiser/help-kita-lealao-in-his-road-to-recovery/72997


THANK YOU FOR POSTING AND LETTING ALL OUR RIDERZ ON LAYITLOW KNOW :thumbsup:


----------



## film_david (Apr 20, 2012)

My pleasure LAHARBORAREA64, if there is any one deserving this type of support it's Kita.


----------



## BraveHart77 (Apr 5, 2013)

Can't wait for this link! I literally check this page 20 times a day.


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

Hurry it up already!! I need my fix!


----------



## 64 For Life (Mar 19, 2013)

film_david said:


> Alright guys, this week link and password for video will be up.
> 
> Probably late thursday I will have it up. before the weekend for sure.


Thanks. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

TTT


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

:drama:


----------



## film_david (Apr 20, 2012)

Not sure if it will be up tonight. I might need to render overnight. But tom morning it will be up for sure.


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Soooo tonight or for sure in the morning?


----------



## film_david (Apr 20, 2012)

rendering just got done....

www.davidreimers.com/LVL.htm

password: 2low2show

this link will be up for the next 5 days ONLY!!!

so make sure you watch it.

I hope you guys enjoy this lay it low sneak peek special screening.

Please leave some feedback whether good or bad.

Hopefully mostly positive :thumbsup:

Enjoy.


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

Great Video!! Well done! Thanks for putting it up for us to watch it. Very nice to see Kita there. Great point of views and you kept it real. Thank You!:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## BraveHart77 (Apr 5, 2013)

Great job bro. I will be lookin for a link for a DVD whenever they are ready appreciate your hard work, worth the wait. Prayers go out to the Lowrider Legend! TTT La Vida Low


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Badass breh like dis nikka^^^ said cant wait fo teh dvd


----------



## roarin20's (Apr 20, 2007)

Good job man!


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

tight!!!!!


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Came out really good!!!

Much props :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

Good.


----------



## 64 For Life (Mar 19, 2013)

Great motivation video. Now get in your garages. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

Just watched it and I really enjoyed it! Thank you for doing this and putting in the effort David.


----------



## vamps (May 6, 2008)

NICE!:thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

I just watched the vid. It was great. I have some critisism but its not that big a deal

Great vid..


BTW I LOL'd when they showed the Eazy E Car... Those who know, know


----------



## FOURBARRELBEAST (Jul 1, 2010)

great video now im going to go work on my car now


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

GREAT JOB MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT TO YOU AND YOUR CREW THX AGAIN FOR ALL THE LOVE YOU HAVE SHOWED TO KITA :worship:


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

Just got done watching it, 

Thank you!

You captured the Heart and Pride!


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

good job


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:.. Good lookin' out David!


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

great videos


----------



## film_david (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks guys for all the support and feedback.

Unfortunately I just had to pull the video. Seems like there are ways to download and copy the video from the player I'm using.

And I can NOT take that risk.

Thanks for understanding.


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

dammit I wish I would have know:banghead:....ohh ummm, well atleast to hold me down till teh dvd came out :happysad:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

fuuck just tried to watch it..damn man.


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

Just finished watching it. The professionalism in your production clearly shows.

I really hope this film is shown on Discovery, History, Velocity, or whatever. It's made to a higher quality than many of their shows.


----------



## 19jaquez84 (Mar 27, 2009)

I got to see it. Pretty good, thanks for sharing :thumbsup:.


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

Dammit, I missed it. When is it comin out???


----------



## maximus63 (Aug 18, 2010)

I saw it till the part of El Rey started - then went to work... I enjoyed it!!! Now waiting for DVD


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*Been checking this thread everyday ever since you mentioned you would preview it here first and I missed it simply because I thought "its friday so he aint gonna upload it tonight lol*:banghead:


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

excellent film, your talent and true love for lowriding shows clearly in this film. great job david, and thank you very much for giving me a piece in your film I am honored. I knew everyone would like it, cant wait to see it broadcasted for the world to see, and any more films you put out. thanks brother


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

Bullshit:twak:


----------



## SJRaider18 (Sep 1, 2010)

Damn i been waiting for hella days too and didnt get to watch it... weak


----------



## SJRaider18 (Sep 1, 2010)

My ps3 crapped out when i put that website in thinking it was up and my nook started getting pop-ups. No bueno


----------



## asasyn (Feb 7, 2011)

What a bunch of bullshit... Waiting for nothing!!! Some of us have jobs and can't watch right away... Fuck it I'm done.. Keep that shit!!!


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

asasyn said:


> What a bunch of bullshit... Waiting for nothing!!! Some of us have jobs and can't watch right away... Fuck it I'm done.. Keep that shit!!!


u mad bro


----------



## Dirty69 (May 22, 2007)

Can you put it back up? Maybe in a different format that can't be downloaded? Mad props for future classic lowrider vid.


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

So, 
where, when and how can we purchase a copy?


----------



## MR.Towne (Sep 26, 2006)

I can't wait 2 see tha movie hate that I didn't get 2 see tha last preview I hope tha movie iz az good az Sunday driver Bkuzz that waz a good lolo movie can't wait to buy it


----------



## joeysf58 (Mar 24, 2009)

film_david said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> **** new teaser up - number 3 ****
> 
> ...


 thats something great right there.


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

asasyn said:


> What a bunch of bullshit... Waiting for nothing!!! Some of us have jobs and can't watch right away... Fuck it I'm done.. Keep that shit!!!


:rofl: :rofl: dis nikka mad! Stfu and stop ur crying Lil nikka I didn't get to see it either.


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

It won't be long and someone will upload that shit anyway. Might as well keep your word and let us access it for 5 days


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

That was dope. I liked the story about the guys 59 Impala. Very cool.


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

ATM_LAunitic said:


> That was dope. I liked the story about the guys 59 Impala. Very cool.


He's el gallo 59 on here


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

:inout:


----------



## BraveHart77 (Apr 5, 2013)

See wat you've done.haha All the pissed ppl are anxious as everyone else was who seen it, your teasers alone fed to all of our passion for lowriding so you GOTTA put it up on another site homie..so I can watch it for the 3rd time!!!


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

I never closed out the screen on my laptop......who wants to watch it??! Hahaha!


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

I do :drama:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

film_david said:


> Thanks guys for all the support and feedback.
> 
> Unfortunately I just had to pull the video. Seems like there are ways to download and copy the video from the player I'm using.
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

film_david said:


> Thanks guys for all the support and feedback.
> 
> Unfortunately I just had to pull the video. Seems like there are ways to download and copy the video from the player I'm using.
> 
> ...


Whatever


----------



## BraveHart77 (Apr 5, 2013)

So where is this movie.......


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

What he sed,put on reg dvd prodution?,.....?


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

sooooo where can i watch this :inout:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

I seent it already


----------



## bdazle (Jan 2, 2013)

would love to finally see this doco after having my 65 in teaser 1


----------



## EKBOOST209 (Apr 14, 2013)

FirmeJoe said:


> I seent it already


how?


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

EKBOOST209 said:


> how?


The olmecs have special powers


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)




----------



## asasyn (Feb 7, 2011)

Fuck this documentary


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

64Rag said:


>


Holy shit. they got two cars done the exact same way, but one is a RHD. :run:


----------



## stympy (Jan 18, 2008)

caddyking said:


> Holy shit. they got two cars done the exact same way, but one is a RHD. :run:


:bowrofl: but seriously when this docu gonne come out???


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

Dis nikka done fooled us all, that pooh toe! Ima bootleg his shit Wen it comes out, and have the cholo dj slang it in his booth! :nicoderm:


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

Might as well put that sneak peek back up and consider it done...

Just like that JD tire guy. He got everybody waitin for nothin, lol


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO (Oct 28, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2009)

No news on this yet


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao:


caddyking said:


> Might as well put that sneak peek back up and consider it done...
> 
> Just like that JD tire guy. He got everybody waitin for nothin, lol


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

film_david said:


> I didnt say I was rich!
> 
> Just dont like poor/savage folk around me!
> 
> Damn! Do I have to explain everything to you?! .


 this is what he responded to me Wen I got at him to ask about the film :drama:


----------



## DanaDane (Oct 9, 2013)

70monte805 said:


> this is what he responded to me Wen I got at him to ask about the film :drama:


sounds like a real douchebag. Cant wait till he releases it and gets uploaded and spreaded all over the webernets and youtube


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

CEN said:


> sounds like a real douchebag. Cant wait till he releases it and gets uploaded and spreaded all over the webernets and youtube


:yes: he was being a big time asshole


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

film_david said:


> WHEN MOTHERFUCKERS DRIVE LIKE FUCKEN MORRONS LIKE 50 ON THE FREEWAY FOR SOME REASON THEYTHINK IM TAILGATING THEM AND START WITH THAT ROAD RAGE SHIT THEN TRY TO GET BRAVE WHEN YOU EVEN ABOUT TO WASTE TIME WITH THAT DRAMA THEN THEY START FLIPPING YOU OFF AND SHIT PULLING TO THE SIDE AND WHEN YOU PULL UP READY TO DO DAMAGE AND THEY PUNK ASS HAVE THEYR KIDS IN THE CAR WTF PUNKS HOW THEY GONNA PULL SHIT LIKE THAT IN FRONT OD THEIR KIDS PUNK MOTHERFUCKER CUNT FUCKS


He said this is the reason he stopped production, and why he stopped filming lowriders


----------



## Dirty69 (May 22, 2007)

Was a good movie. Homie ain't gonna make a million on it though. Seemed like one big commercial for mainstream lowriding.


----------



## DanaDane (Oct 9, 2013)

so wtf


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

Anybody got this on torrent?


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

word on the street is that Cali Image stopped production because david refused to get rid of footage that showed their project cars. Mr. Shades did not approve of such footage, due to internet leaks.


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

:|


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

***** went ghost


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

where the fuck is this summabish at? :angry: he disappeared!!!


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

Fuck the ****** that filmed this stuck up bitch


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

Any word on this?


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

http://vimeo.com/46774169

http://vimeo.com/46783542

http://vimeo.com/46832184

http://vimeo.com/53700191

http://vimeo.com/58747988

http://vimeo.com/50654253


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

JUST ME said:


> http://vimeo.com/46774169
> 
> http://vimeo.com/46783542
> 
> ...


I'll pay good money for that DVD. Looks like something I can watch wit the family...no foul language, arguing and jumping on the hood of your own car like some of them other DVDS :uh:


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

payfred said:


> I'll pay good money for that DVD. Looks like something I can watch wit the family...no foul language, arguing and jumping on the hood of your own car like some of them other DVDS :uh:


Me too


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

:inout:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Wheres the dvd already??


----------



## SJRaider18 (Sep 1, 2010)

Another documentary never to be released


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2009)

70monte805 said:


> word on the street is that Cali Image stopped production because david refused to get rid of footage that showed their project cars. Mr. Shades did not approve of such footage, due to internet leaks.


if this is the case why didn't they just cover the project cars knowing that there's a f****** guy documenting the lifestyleoh well I guess we'll never see this


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

this dvd is like DRE's detox. lol


----------



## asasyn (Feb 7, 2011)

This DVD is bullshit like Cali image


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

asasyn said:


> This DVD is bullshit like Cali image


Cali Image is the real deal


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

Marty McFly said:


> Cali Image is the real deal


X2


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

JUST ME said:


> http://vimeo.com/46774169
> 
> http://vimeo.com/46783542
> 
> ...



Where the black ppl at.. Where the Asians ?? So they just feature Latinos in that DVD ?? 

Cool lil PG DVD .. So they got ppl hyped and never came out with it??


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

aphustle said:


> Where the black ppl at.. Where the Asians ?? So they just feature Latinos in that DVD ??
> 
> Cool lil PG DVD .. So they got ppl hyped and never came out with it??


Gtfo ol Jesse Jackson ass nikka! Always complaining about race!


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

aphustle said:


> Where the black ppl at..


In the White House


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

^^^ this 



Hahagah


----------



## SJRaider18 (Sep 1, 2010)

Looks like this DVD finally coming out


----------



## RappersDelight (May 18, 2012)

:dunno:


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

Goin on sale Friday from what I read on fb $20 + $10 shipping


----------



## asasyn (Feb 7, 2011)

Cali image is a fucktard name for a club!!!!


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

asasyn said:


> Cali image is a firme ass name for a club!!!!


Fixt


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

70monte805 said:


> Fixt


:h5:


----------



## SJRaider18 (Sep 1, 2010)

Just got it in the mail


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

is it any good?:dunno:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

it aint gonna be good cuz dat nikka built it up too much....ohh yea and plus i already seent it


----------



## SJRaider18 (Sep 1, 2010)

It was kind of like a lowriding 101 documentary, but pretty cool seeing all the cars and cruising though. Only 45 min. And it costs $20 plus $10 shipping


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

I woulda bought this 2 years ago. He waited too long and the hype has died...atleast for me.


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

Put up the download for everyone fuck it bootleg all day


----------



## Chevyhound (Feb 24, 2009)

caddyking said:


> I woulda bought this 2 years ago. He waited too long and the hype has died...atleast for me.


:machinegun::guns:Lowrider hype. R.I.P.


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

He released like 30 min of it.
I thought it would of been like 2hrs since he released 30 min.
But he released pretty much the whole movie.


No one saved it though before he deleted it. Smh


----------

